# New patch in development Open-NFC for android [Need Help]



## uNbAs (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello to everyone!

I found a projector Open-NFC calling that I find very interesting.

I am developing a project for college career and I've seen that provides more options for working with NFC.

Has anyone heard of him?
Is there a ROM that incorporates it?

I thought AOKP get my sources to insert patches Open-NFC but is the first time I compile android, any advice?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> Has anyone heard of him?


Huh?



> Is there a ROM that incorporates it?


No.



> I thought AOKP get my sources to insert patches Open-NFC but is the first time I compile android, any advice?


Since it's your first time, I would do as they recommend and use AOSP. Also, since it's ICS still, it may not work without more patching on JB.


----------



## uNbAs (Oct 18, 2012)

From what I see they just released a new version 4.1.1r1 are slightly behind Android and ROM's but it is normal for there to look much code.

Yes, it's my first time compiling android from source code, and I have a lot of problems that I am slowly resolving.

Thanks for your reply


----------

